# Should Target bows w/out the long stabilizer be allowed in hunter class?



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Your class is determined by your equipment. Sight- # of pins, stabilizer length, ect. Not by type of bow. Some shoots are by fps and some shoots are by grains per # of draw. So light arrows are relative to speed or weight of arrow to draw poundage. Both ASA and IBO rules are available on line. Speed is relative to scoring well if you mis-judge yardage. So many people do try to get all the speed they can. Welcome to 3d shooting, hope you enjoy the shoots and keep coming back.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sure what the color of the bow has to do with it's performance. I'm sure every bow used in target archery has someone bowhunting with a camo version somewhere. 

I'm a bowhunter for 27 years that recently discovered 3D. It's a wonderful past time that will make you a better hunter. It is not just practice for hunting however, it is a sport unto itself. Shoot what you want and have fun with it, but be careful, it's addictive. 

hd


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it. Your Hoyt Katera could easily look like a target bow, if you had chosen a different color. The long stabs and scopes are what give the freestyle shooters an advantage over the hunting classes. So if they choose not to use them, then they don't have any real advantage over you.

As for the arrows, they are losing as much of an advantage in line cutting as they are getting in speed, when compared to the true target arrows (Fatboys, X7s, etc).


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

the color of the bow doesnt dictate where the arrow lands


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

possum trapper said:


> the color of the bow doesnt dictate where the arrow lands


+1


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Are you serious.....:embara:

There is NO difference in a target bow then a hunting bow....they come off the same lines, use the same parts, cams, string material....everything is the same but the color.

A better question is should there really be a Hunter Class?


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

What would target colors have to do it. Never saw a blue bow shoot better that a camo bow. There are still stab and sight regs.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This should be a thread as to: Who can come up with the most ridiculous question to ask towards rules and equipment to class.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

*I hunt with 'em*

I've hunted with my APex and my Apex 7 therefore they are both hunting bows and not target bows, eh.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Does a camo Vectrix that has been coated and is now all black suddenly make me shoot better? Hmmm...never thought of that. I've got some rustoleum in the shop...:wink:


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> This should be a thread as to: Who can come up with the most ridiculous question to ask towards rules and equipment to class.


+1


----------



## mt-dew07 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, regardless if they were positive or not. 

Getting back to what I indicated in my previous post, I'm fairly new to 3-D and that there are literally no IBO or ASA sanctioned shoots within easy driving distance. Montana is a big state. If my post sounded ridiculous, than I apologize. At least I am honest enough to admit my ignorance on the subject. As for knowledge on archery, I don't think I'll ever master every aspect of it. 

I'm not here to argue, I'm here to learn.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> This should be a thread as to: Who can come up with the most ridiculous question to ask towards rules and equipment to class.


Give the guy a break. He's new around here and to him and others it was an honest question. 
The only stupid (ridiculous) question is the one you don't ask!


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

I hunt with a conquest in green ( a target color) w/ CXL 250(one of the lightest shafts). I also shoot indoor with it, 3-D, and any other game with it. Just because it is not camo does not mean you can not hunt with it. The colored bows use to be cheaper to buy as well.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> A better question is should there really be a Hunter Class?


What do you propose? Changing the name of it or just doing away with it all together.


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

in a ibo shoot he would be able to shoot any kind of bow color or camo ,for arrow it would have to be 5 grain or by speed max 288fps and in hunters class 12 inch stab max and no scopes with lens allowed.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you serious.....:embara:
> 
> There is NO difference in a target bow then a hunting bow....they come off the same lines, use the same parts, cams, string material....everything is the same but the color.
> 
> A better question is should there really be a Hunter Class?


Im glad someone else feels the same way.
I think you should be able to shoot it for a year, and then YOU MUST move up to another class.

There are guys shooting HC shooting 24 up.
They need to move up after winning a triple crown.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hutchies said:


> What do you propose? Changing the name of it or just doing away with it all together.


See ya....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Give the guy a break. He's new around here and to him and others it was an honest question.
> The only stupid (ridiculous) question is the one you don't ask!



Ok, if hes new thats my fault sorry for browbeating a newbie


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

There are several people who like to shoot 3d BUT DO NOT HUNT. If I was only going to use a bow for 3d, I would get it in target shooting colors.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Give the guy a break he is new to the game.


> This should be a thread as to: Who can come up with the most ridiculous question to ask towards rules and equipment to class.


 Yeah, I was intimidated by those fancy colored bows when I started shooting. Then I noticed they did'nt shoot much better than me. have fun dont worry about'em.


----------



## ScottJM (Jun 19, 2007)

mt-dew07

Unfortunately in Montana I have seen very few 3-d shoots where arrow regulations are in play or enforced. If you went to the 1st leg of the MAAI triple Crown at Laurel that was supposed to use IBO arrow / speed rules. I didn't go but a friend told me that there was no verification of the 5 gr/lb. limit. This is pretty typical in this area. I wish more clubs would adopt standardized equipment limitations from one of the larger groups such as ASA or IBO and enforce them. Historically here you can shoot as light as an arrow as you dare as fast as you can. 

The Cody, Wy. club used to put on an IBO qualifier every year and it was very well run. I've been out of competitve shooting for a few so don't know if they still do or not.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

2wyoming said:


> Im glad someone else feels the same way.
> I think you should be able to shoot it for a year, and then YOU MUST move up to another class.
> 
> 
> > Sad to see such close minded comments.......Open A, B, and C are not the only classes in the world. Most guys that come into competeing were hunters long before. Many don't have the time to dedicate themselves to becoming an Open C shooter and can't compete with the guys shooting scopes. There is a reason for every class and if any organization decided to do away with the hunter class I would consider it a sad, sad day.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you serious.....:embara:
> 
> There is NO difference in a target bow then a hunting bow....they come off the same lines, use the same parts, cams, string material....everything is the same but the color.
> 
> A better question is should there really be a Hunter Class?


:bolt:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Here in canada, all that defines your class for compounds is the sight you use..fixed pins (MBR), or an adjustable (MBO), Note: there is a seprate class for the finger shooters.

i could take my exact setup that i shoot open with (scope) put my pin sight on and shoot the hunter class.

women and men shoot out to the 50 yard max. Only Closer stakes stakes for the youngn's.

who says you cant hunt with a "colored" bow..is camo not a "color"?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

hutchies said:


> 2wyoming said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad someone else feels the same way.
> ...


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*don't pay any attention to them!!*



mt-dew07 said:


> Thanks for the responses, regardless if they were positive or not.
> 
> Getting back to what I indicated in my previous post, I'm fairly new to 3-D and that there are literally no IBO or ASA sanctioned shoots within easy driving distance. Montana is a big state. If my post sounded ridiculous, than I apologize. At least I am honest enough to admit my ignorance on the subject. As for knowledge on archery, I don't think I'll ever master every aspect of it.
> 
> I'm not here to argue, I'm here to learn.


I'm sorry that a few Know it Alls. had to be smart with you. 
Don't feel bad about asking an honest question. You should not apologize for asking a question, they should apologize for being "you know what's":tongue:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

I would like to as many different colors of bows at a shoot as you can get cuz there are alot of pretty nice setup's from about every bow company on the market


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kale said:


> Here in canada, all that defines your class for compounds is the sight you use..fixed pins (MBR), or an adjustable (MBO), Note: there is a seprate class for the finger shooters.
> 
> i could take my exact setup that i shoot open with (scope) put my pin sight on and shoot the hunter class.
> 
> ...


Exactly....

That is what I am talking about.....I don't think there should be an Open C class either. 




I would be fine with there being one style.....like FITA does. If you want to shoot pins....great:thumb: If you want to shoot a scope....great:thumb: Of course there could be A B C what ever in that. But why have 85 classes. I have been beat by pin shooters and always will...and I have spanked Open shooters with pins.....:wink:

The name of the game is put it in the spot...12....11....10...what ever you are shooting at. If you think you are best with a scope then shoot it. If you want to shoot pins.....shoot it.

A 405 is a 405 pins or scope.....it doesn't take anymore practice or time to shoot one style over the other. If you are going to shoot a bigger shoot...you are more then likely going to put in SOME time.....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Give the guy a break. He's new around here and to him and others it was an honest question.
> The only stupid (ridiculous) question is the one you don't ask!


I agree 100%.


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

mt-dew07 said:


> I was at a non-sanctioned local shoot this weekend and noticed a couple of guys carrying target bows without the long stabilizer or scoped sight shooting in the hunter class. Is this ethically sound? More specifically, is this allowed at sanctioned shoots?
> 
> Also, I noticed one guy with very, very light arrows (I dont' know what kind they were but the diameter was alot smaller than the Easton Axis). I'm guessing he was doing this to squeeze every ounce of speed his set up has.
> 
> Anyway, I'm fairly new to 3-D shoots and never been to any sanctioned shoots, just the shoots many local clubs host. I'm not trying to 'knock' on anybody, just curious if other people are allowed to do at the sanctioned shoots.


To answer you question simply, yes it is ethically sound. Divisions are broken into what accessories are used and not color. Color doesnt matter. Also, most of the really skinny arrows arent as light as you might think. Some shooters use the higher grade NANO's or ACE's for their ability to stay fast longer due to less drag. Welcome to 3D and dont let the smart *****es get you down.


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

I can see your point about the hunter class shooters who keep winning time after time without moving up. But getting rid of hunter class isn't going to change that. As a new 3D'er, I would be upset if hunter class was axed. I recently purchased a bow for hunting, 3D has been a bonus the last couple of weeks. I do admit, I am now addicted, but i'm also broke. if hunter class was eliminated, I couldn't afford to put on the accessories to help keep myself on a level playing field with some of the other shooters (and I am not someone who just shoots a competition to have fun, I'm uber-competitive). Hunter class allows those people who do not dedicate their lives to shooting archery a chance to dust off the hunting bow and try something new.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

XForce Girl said:


> I'm sorry that a few Know it Alls. had to be smart with you.
> Don't feel bad about asking an honest question. You should not apologize for asking a question, they should apologize for being "you know what's":tongue:


Good post XForce Girl. :thumbs_up

Real nice to see archers helping archers. Mt-dew07 stated in his original post he was new to 3d archery. I agree, there were some "ridiculous" comments in this thread, one of them made by an ASA State Rep.
Perhaps one of the reasons we see slow growth in archery in some areas, is because of asinine comments such as these.
Pat yourselves on the backs boys, when a new guy comes to a 3d event and your little uppity cliques insures the fact that they'll never return.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Ok, if hes new thats my fault sorry for browbeating a newbie


Just for that you get a time out...go sit in the corner.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hutchies said:


> 2wyoming said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad someone else feels the same way.
> ...


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

in my region,new target color bows cost more than new camo bows,used target color bows cost half as much as used camo bows.my financial stuation called for a used bow so the target color gave me more bow per dollar.my buddy has a camo ultratec ( mine is a desert tan ultratec ) and both of our bows are identical as far as dimention goes.if i was buying a new bow,without question it would be a camo color.


----------



## deershwacker (May 30, 2008)

mt-dew07 said:


> Thanks for the responses, regardless if they were positive or not.
> 
> Getting back to what I indicated in my previous post, I'm fairly new to 3-D and that there are literally no IBO or ASA sanctioned shoots within easy driving distance. Montana is a big state. If my post sounded ridiculous, than I apologize. At least I am honest enough to admit my ignorance on the subject. As for knowledge on archery, I don't think I'll ever master every aspect of it.
> 
> I'm not here to argue, I'm here to learn.


hey don't worry what other peiple think of your question it was answered right lol.


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I own 3 Apex 7s I hunt with one and have 2 for 3-d


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

carlosii said:


> Just for that you get a time out...go sit in the corner.


I don't care who you are, that there's some funny s***!
Seriously, mt-dew 07, while I agree that a colored bow set up with hunting equip. doesn't give an advantage, they still have to judge yardage and by using smaller diameter arrows it actually puts them at a disadvantage if they misjudge a target for cutting a line......jmo Hope you keep shooting, and good luck.....:darkbeer:


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

UH! Whats the difference between 101 Airborn thats camo or one one thats colored? None


----------



## wlw723 (Feb 10, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you serious.....:embara:
> 
> 
> A better question is should there really be a Hunter Class?


......I think that MBR and open should be seperated , but they are usually scored together around here (even in the triple crown...Class 10 MaleOpen/MBR (45YDS.) , scopes and longer than 12" stabilizer should NOT be the same class as 12" or less stab. and open pins.I dont have a problem shooting spots against scoped bows , but there is a real advantage with a scope on the 3d range over open sites.:darkbeer:


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

dgirt said:


> UH! Whats the difference between 101 Airborn thats camo or one one thats colored? None


UH, this is easy. One is camo and one is a solid color.

Sorry! I just had to be a smart @$$!


----------

